# [KDE 4.7] Schrift in Menüs teilweise viel zu groß

## 3PO

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe ein seltsames Problem mit der Schriftgröße in den Menüs von KDE.

Teilweise ist die Schrift viel zu groß, aber es sind nicht alle Anwendungen davon betroffen.

Ich habe mal einen Screenshot gemacht, um das Problem zu verdeutlichen:

--> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/690/bildschirmfoto1ch.png/

Wie man sieht, passt die Größe bei Konqueror und Opera, jedoch ist die Schrift bei Firefox und bei der Fehlermeldung von Chromium viel zu groß.

Was und wo muss ich denn da einstellen, dass alle Menüs einheitlich angezeigt werden?

----------

## firefly

da zumindestens firefox unter linux auf gtk setzt vermute ich ihr ein gtk-theme konfigurations "Problem"

----------

## 3PO

Thx @ firefly,

genau das war das Problem.

Ich habe die Datei "$HOME/.gtkrc-2.0" von:

```
gtk-font-name="Bitstream Vera Sans 20"
```

geändert auf:

```
gtk-font-name="Bitstream Vera Sans 10"
```

Nun passt alles so, wie es soll:  :Wink: 

--> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/690/bildschirmfoto2x.png/

----------

